# Cheyenne 2.8l - mpg?



## WinnieandBoo (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello fellow motorhomers, dont know if this is posted in the right place, but not sure where else to put it.

We are in the process of trading in our Autosleeper Duetto for a 2004 Autotrail Cheyenne 696g  (We pick it up in 2 weeks time)

What we would like to know is what sort of mpg we can expect to get out of it. Obviously we know it all depends on how we drive it, but it would helpful to know what other owners have been getting.

Also, is the correct length 23ft or 24ft, (we didnt have a tape measure with us when we viewed it) and the dealer quoted 23 but other sources say 24 :? 

Thanks in advance,

Winnie & Boo


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have the Apache 670G. Same engine but slightly smaller and lighter. 26mpg if I am careful, 24 if not. So I would expect you would get just very slightly less.

Trevor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi we have cheyene 632. 2005 2.8 fiat
Heavy foot =18 mpg light foot average 21/22.
Occasionaly i have managed 24mpg


Gross weight 3500kg

Mileage 12k


dave p


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Mine is about the same size as yours and get about 23 mpg, 3850kg 14,000 on the clock

Charlie


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Ours is a 2002 Cheyenne 635 with 2.8 JTD - last time I checked we were getting 26.6 mpg.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

04 Ducato 2.8 JTD,with 15,000 on the clock,remapped to 167 bhp,I get between 22-24 mpg depending on how heavy I am with the right foot.


----------

